

Results Of Poll On Maintaining Erlang Systems - gordonguthrie
http://ferd.ca/poll-results-erlang-maintenance.html

======
gordonguthrie
I thought the that that the more experience you have, the more important you
think OTP is was one of the most interesting things.

